# Fehlermeldung bei Nutzung Eclipse



## Susan_E (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir Eclipse installiert und Übungsfälle programmiert. 
Allerdings habe ich nun zwei Fehlermeldungen erhalten und was nicht genau an was es liegt. 
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? 

[17.05.2022, 16:03:17]    Found compatible preference set Sonar Settings - (Default)
[17.05.2022, 16:03:17]    Finished import of configuration Sonar Settings - (Default)



Dankeschön


----------



## httpdigest (17. Mai 2022)

Das sieht mir aber nicht nach einer *Fehler*meldung aus, sondern einfach nur nach einer Meldung.
Dass etwas gefunden wurde und etwas abgeschlossen werden konnte, ist doch gut, oder?


----------



## yfons123 (17. Mai 2022)

hast du erweiterungen / maven / gradle? eclipse macht das normal nicht von haus aus


----------



## Oneixee5 (17. Mai 2022)

Du hast vermutlich Sonarlint installiert. Das ist eine gute Hilfe für Anfänger. Achte auf die blauen Markierungen und berücksichtige die Hinweise: https://www.sonarlint.org/eclipse


----------



## Susan_E (20. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich habe eigentlich alle Erweiterungen installiert, allerdings können die Tests nicht ausgeführt werden. Ich probier mal, ob es mit euren Tipps klappt. 🙂


----------

